# Never knew they made these?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5075118


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, so call me ignorant, but how and when does one use such a call? I've never seen one nor heard anyone using one. What's the procedure?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The way I have seen it used is as a locator call for turkeys. You hammer on the phesant call and the turkeys will sound off or shock gobble at you. Especially right at light. But I have never heard anyone using one for hunting roosters.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've heard of guys cutting out pheasent silohettes (sp?) and setting them up in unposted stubble, hitting the pheasent call and drawing birds out of posted CRP. Urban Legend? Who knows. That would prove the point that the birds don't belong to any one landowner.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Decoying pheasants......

I guess I will start to work on a robo pheasant decoy!!!!

:lol:

Chuck


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

you honestly have never used a robo pheasant and call? its crazy wild to watch. switch grass camo, and those fake ears of corn....................................................couldnt help my self....i have never heard of a pheasant call either, but what ever it takes to make a buck


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

pheasant calls work well, they will often crow back at you, then the fun begins


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

BobM,

Really you used a call? How does it work? In all honesty if it really worked i think it would something to pass the time in the deer stand in the morning.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Bobm said:


> pheasant calls work well, they will often crow back at you, then the fun begins


I bought one years ago and never used it. I don't think I have ever had it out of the box. I always thought it was just a hawk sound to make them hold better. If I can find it I think I will take it out in the field next time and see what happens. If nothing else I can annoy the dog :lol:


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Have one, son is better on it than I am. You can use it to get a rooster to cackle back early morning giving his position away. Had an old friend that could make the cackle with his voice, saw him call several roosters right out of the thick stuff.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've used one a lot, I used to bowhunt pheasants when I was a kid in the county next to Milwaukee no guns were allowed and the roosters were gullible. I got a lot of shots and actually hit one once in a while.

The problem in North Dakota would be the wind it would probably only work at dawn or dusk when the wind is died down


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

It is designed as a locator call. To get the cocks to crow back to give their location. I have one that I played around with for a while. Early morning seemed to work best. Not sure it every gave me any advantages though, I always started hunting the land I intended to that day regardless. :huh:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i got 2 dozen rooster silos and 3 dozen hen silos ummm couple mojo roosters and 1 mojo hen. Just like hunting geese start calling then pound em. :lol:

No but seroiusly i think the call would work in certain situations.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> yeah i got 2 dozen rooster silos and 3 dozen hen silos ummm couple mojo roosters and 1 mojo hen. Just like hunting geese start calling then pound em. :lol:


Wingedshooter.... you may be on to something here, or your ON something !!  :splat:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The only time a rooster call works is when you want the guy next to you to jump out of his boots!! You kind of work your way over by him and sneak up right behind him and let out a hell of a cackle and he will jump out of his boots everytime. I had one and believe me it works!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good one birdshooter lol NO im not on anythign


----------

